# when did you stop wearing your ring?



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

We're separated for about a month. Most days I wear it just to keep up appearances at work and because I'd worry about it in the apartment in the "just in case" chance someone broke in. I think at least I'd have it on me. I take them off every night when I get home as I used to because I never liked getting cooking/cleaning stuff on them. I don't wear them out on the weekends if I'm going for a quick hop around the corner but will if I am out for longer (same "just in case" paranoia, I guess)

During separation? After the divorce? Did the way the separation/divorce happen affect when you took it off?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I took mine off the moment I decided I was getting a divorce -- many months before I filed. 

My ex-husband continued to wear his until his new girlfriend (who was not his AP) made him take it off.


----------



## GoingCrazyNow (Jun 28, 2017)

Took mine off the day she told me she wanted a divorce. Been sitting in a drawer in one of my bathrooms since. I put it on the other day, and reminisced about growing old with her and then took it off and threw it back in the drawer. Moving onward I am.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

April 2014 - Discovered problem
May/June 2014 - We filed
July 2014 - Stopped wearing my ring
Oct 2014 - Divorce was final


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

No true idea how long I kept wearing mine, a couple months after she filed I guess. One day I took it off an tossed it in my desk at work. Sat there for a year or so now it's sits in a drawer at home. It's been off for a few years now but I still have a slight indentation in my finger from it.


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm still wearing mine because STBXW is wearing hers...It's funny for the last month or so I was thinking about taking it off. I really do feel I'm married anymore and I'm not going back to be roommates...At this point I really don't want her back. I'm getting comfortable living alone...the hardest part is I live in a rural area and there is no one to talk to/with. When I'm going stir crazy I go to one of the stores just to be around people...seems to be happening less and less lately.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Hmmm...I think once I insisted that it was definitely over, which was well before we filed.

XH who didn't want the divorce didn't take it off for a while after it was final. I think he took it off when I remarried and he finally thought it was actually over then.

We both felt very symbolic about our rings and both ALWAYS wore them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*RSXW thought that it would be rather neat to use my parents wedding rings as they had been married over 54 years.

Both Mom and Dad had diamond wedding rings that they bought many years later! Mom wore hers but Dad rarely ever wore his because he thought that wearing something for someone of his magnitude was gawdy, tacky, and unmasculine!

I inherited them upon Mom's death and RSXW absolutely loved them! They were then resized and remade to her specifications and we elected to use them as our wedding rings!

Sometime after the divorce, I finally got hers back but I have, to this very day, continued to wear Dad's ring, solely as a loving commemorative of the 54 loving years that Mom and Dad had spent together!

Now if I ever choose to remarry, then I might take it off, but at least for right now, it's staying exactly where it is!

I love you, Mom and Dad!*


----------

